

XKCD: Depth Perception Enhancer (can someone make this app) - theschwa
http://xkcd.com/941/

======
fractallyte
It's been done: <http://eyestilts.com/>

Also, Cassidy Curtis is a rather interesting person:
<http://www.otherthings.com/uw/>

~~~
theschwa
That's awesome. I still would want to try something with a greater distance
between the "eyes" to view something like clouds though.

------
noonespecial
I see your extended depth perception cameras and raise you one pair of PTZ's
and a "Fat Shark" RC head tracker so you can move your head as well.

Oh, and I call this prior art so no numb-nutz can go try to patent it.

------
theschwa
I think the hardest part of this app is having access to a good place to put
the webcams.

~~~
sek
Just one guy has to do this, i am sure there is a xkcd reader who has access
to a football field.

~~~
waterlesscloud
I'm wondering what the distance really needs to be. Many people could do
something similar if it was plausible to use say the ends of a house, or an
office building.

Wouldn't the orientation of the cameras need to be precise? I suppose you
could correct for that in software...

~~~
theschwa
I did some basic back of the envelope math to determine what distance it
should be. According to [http://times-news.com/bobdoyle/x546406583/How-far-
away-and-h...](http://times-news.com/bobdoyle/x546406583/How-far-away-and-how-
big-are-clouds) an observed Cumulus cloud was about .25 miles wide. If you
want it to feel like you're looking at an object relatively the size of a
computer screen (I just said 1ft across), and your eyes are about 2.5in
across. Then the ratio is 2.5in/12in = Distance_between_cameras/.25mi

Which results in about 300ft or a football field. The you make that distance,
the less the clouds will feel like tangible objects.

